# Help I've lost my avatar



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

I messed up - wanted to change my avatar but couldn't see how to replace it so I checked the box "do not use avatar" and now it won't let me change that......*crying real tears*


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2005)

linda - ignore the "do not use avatar" and just put the url back in where it goes - continue just like you would normally and click the button save changes.  Don't worry that the green button is still there - it will go away when you save changes - at least it does for me.  If it doesn't work the first time try it again.  It took 2 times for mine to show up - the page won't change so you'll have to go to one of your posts to see if it is there.  Don't back out of this page - click on Discuss Cooking at the top left and then a forum where you have posted.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2005)

If that doesn't work send me the picture or url of what you want as an avatar and I'll put it back in for you.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

There is no place to insert a url Kitchenelf.  That's why I think the feature is turned off!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - well, that makes PERFECT sense then!!!!  

linda - send me the url and I'll insert it for you.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

So I'm guessing you just think we're all slow?   I can't change my profile either.  It says I haven't entered a correct birthdate.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2005)

Gosh, you don't even know your own birthday!   - lol - I don't know what you guys see versus what I see - and avatar stuff just naturally should be there.    Had no idea there was no box for url addy.  

Now the birthday thing is scary!!!  Are you cheating on the year you were born maybe?  :p   If you want to PM me your birthday I'll see if I can put it in your profile for you.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 19, 2005)

I wasn't even adding my birthday. I was just trying to add my interests and when I submit it, a window pops up and says
_"You have entered an invalid birthday."_


I tried it with my birthday and it worked.  I didn't really want to add it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 20, 2005)

That's weird - I guess we have to add a birthday now???  I should have fudged on my year!!!


----------



## momcooks (Mar 21, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> That's weird - I guess we have to add a birthday now??? I should have fudged on my year!!!


 
LOL, well you didn't have to put the year!  So I didn't.  The avatar option is back working now.


----------

